# Finally!!!!



## jgarrett (Jan 20, 2008)

On advice from Rick as a first engine build project I started this engine a few months ago. Two week project, no big deal!!! Well today it ran..
Having only had a Maximat 5 and no mill I acquired a Maximat V10P and a HF large mill/drill. I figured the best way to learn how to use these machines was to build something that I was interested in, hence the steam engine. After a very long learning curve, numerous remake of parts and a heart attack I finally completed it. 
I know this is no big deal to the old timers who gave me a lot of help and advice but it might encourage some new folks. I guess the 2 parts that gave me the most grief was the flywheel and the conrod. Learning how to setup for machining is much harder than the process it self.
I do plan on making a nice wooden base for it soon.
Julian G.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a neat little engine, and nicely finished!

Where did you get the plans?

Best,

BW


----------



## mklotz (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice job, Julian.

That was one of my earlier engines and, like you, I learned a lot building it.

I replaced the steam chest cover with one made of 1/16" acrylic so the motion of the valve was visible and now use the engine to help young kids understand what's going on in a slide valve steam engine.

To paraphrase the real estate agents, in machining the three most important things are:
setup, setup and setup.


----------



## jgarrett (Jan 20, 2008)

Bob, That is one of Elmer's plans. # 43 horizontal mill.
Thanks for the kind words!
Julian G.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes Julian, 

You did a nice job on the engine. I like the way you set the parts out to see everything.

Kenny


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 20, 2008)

That is a great looking little engine. I'm going to have to get off my duff and start building something:O)

Wes


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet. Need video!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 20, 2008)

Very well done Julian!

Rick


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 20, 2008)

good job Julian, that was my first as well, seems like a popular choice!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 20, 2008)

Julian way to go and what a way to learn. I built lots of tooling...over and over again sometimes before I took on any close tolerance projects. You dove right in with both feet...nice job!

I started my first one almost 2 years ago and just recently got it finished (it's sitting on top of the tv in my shop running happily right now ;D ;D....Today I am starting on my 2nd one..))...hooked for life...


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 20, 2008)

Julian,
Nice job on a great looking engine. I'm still coming off a very large high from my first sucessful engine run that was 5 weeks ago. May your high last at least that long. Oh, and if it starts to die down, go exhibit it at a show. When folks you don't even know start to take your picture with your engine, the high comes right back. Oh What fun!  ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tom T (Jan 20, 2008)

That look really nice. What is the lever on top? I have never built a steam engine just IC. Tom


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 20, 2008)

Tom T  said:
			
		

> That look really nice. What is the lever on top? I have never built a steam engine just IC. Tom



Tom, my money is on a reverser lever. ;D ;D ;D

Course I don't have any so I'm not loosing anything...


----------



## Bernd (Jan 20, 2008)

Julian,

Nice job for a first time engine. I've worked in the machining field for over 30 years and I'm impressed by your first time efforts. Keep up the good work. I've got two Elmer engines in the process. I need to finish one to keep up with you newbies in this hobby. 

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice job!

Eric


----------



## dparker (Jan 21, 2008)

Julian: That is one fine engine. I like the looks of it and will definitely add it to my list of engines to build. I have never been brave enough to show my engines at a model engine meet but get a kick showing them to people in my shop.
Good for you!------don


----------



## jgarrett (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, That is a reversing lever...You guys are way too kind and I appreciate all of the comments and encouragement. I have some other projects to complete(DRO etc) and then I think I will try Elmer's Beam Engine.
I also will do my best to document the build both in photos and video.
Thanks,
Julian G.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 21, 2008)

I can see I need to drag out the "Elmer" book again. I had forgotten about this interesting design. Very nice job Julian!!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice job Julian !

That engine is on my list to build too


----------

